# 800 hundred miles



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

14.5 gallons 800 miles


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Next tank miles to full


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Good show! Did you do that in Ohio? If so what roads? I live just south of you! I find most Ohio driving to be very hilly! ergo hard on MPG. What kind of speeds and mods?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I work in Columbus and live in Trenton. 88 miles each way to work. Very liitle city. US73 to 75 to 675 to 70 is the route. No mods. 63 mph to 65 mph.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Well done!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow very nice numbers! Congrats!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That's awesome. Congrats sir. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for posting. I am finding that I can pretty easily get 55+ while cruising on flat ground around 62MPH steady pace. This car is an amazing piece of engineering.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I really can't wait for my first road trip in this car. I do drive a lot of highway, but with rush hour traffic is certainly cuts into my fuel efficiency. I hope to drive from Boston to DC next spring. It would be interesting to see how far I can get going down the most crowded highways in the country.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Another member in the 800 mile club . Very well done. Still hoping for my second 800 mile tank this week. When did the gas light come on?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm starting to feel lonely here - the only gas burner to join this club. I love it - once again GM underrated one of their cars.

Gator, can you post a picture of the receipt or confirm the actual number of gallons? 800 is well over the gold level.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

but the car said 15.6. So its of by a gallon


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

this is at fill


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

obermd said:


> I'm starting to feel lonely here - the only gas burner to join this club.


Maybe I'll pile mine full and see if I can join you guys... rather, see if I have the patience to go almost a month on a single fill!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Man... I wanna joi this club too but I cant even get 700 miles.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I still don't have a 700 tank, 2 in the 690 range and 2 low 800


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Sperry said:


> I still don't have a 700 tank, 2 in the 690 range and 2 low 800


So you decided to skip the 700's completely? Or is that a typo and you meant "low 600"?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> So you decided to skip the 700's completely? Or is that a typo and you meant "low 600"?


I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sperry has posted pictures of two tanks over 800 miles. I'm trying to figure out how he went from 699 to 800 without going through the 700s. Maybe a new form of Monopoly's "Go Directly to Jail. Do not pass Go".


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

No typo, just the way it happened . I should have driven another 10 miles on both tanks and I'd have two 700 and two 800 mile tanks


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Sperry said:


> No typo, just the way it happened . I should have driven another 10 miles on both tanks and I'd have two 700 and two 800 mile tanks


Ah, got it!

That's like when I told my buddy with a 13 second Camaro I'd never even run a 13 second 1/4 mile time. He looked at me kinda funny, and then I told him I'd run a couple 11's, a whole pile of 12's, and a bunch of 14's and 15's, but never a 13. Then he got it.


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

I have reached 800 miles twice in mine but never took picture. I made it to 825 miles one of the times.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd like to see one of our US Diesel owners break 900 miles on a single tank. This is 21% over the EPA highway estimate.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jorday said:


> I have reached 800 miles twice in mine but never took picture. I made it to 825 miles one of the times.


Welcome to CruzeTalk and congrats on your Diesel. Post a picture of your trip odometer showing that and also a picture of the pump receipt or pump showing how much fuel you put in at the end of that tank and I'll get you the HyperCruzer badges. Silver is 710 miles and gold is 770 miles.


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

Here is a real world cross-country story with the 2014 Clean Turbo Diesel. This story involves the mountains of UT and WY and those mountains (as well as the ones in CO) make the hills of OH look like tiny ant hills. It also had a flat land component as I passed through IL. In UT and WY I had to make climbs that the Semi guys could only manage in the lower gears at about 20 or 25 mph and engines screaming. My little torque monster never shifted down (I used to have a 2011 Cruze ECO and sometimes had to drop to 4th to take those steep climbs.). So, from a geography standpoint, I tested the Chevrolet claim that the CTD would handle even the highest passes in the Rocky Mountains (and it did).

The trip was from a Salt Lake City suburb (Sandy, UT) to Elkhorn, WI (40 minutes SE of Milwaukee, WI). In this story, I traveled the speed limit which meant 75 in UT, WY, and NE, 70 in IA, and 65 in IL and WI. Yes, that included maintaining 75 mph in some really steep mountain passes. It was hot over the 4th of July weekend so the A/C was on for all 2975 miles (round trip). The trip out did not involve much more than 40 pounds of baggage and myself and my wife, but the trip back had the 30 pounds of baggage, my self and my wife, and about 300 pounds of coolers, ice, WI Cheese, WI Summer Sausage, WI Bratwurst, and some booze (much cheaper in WI). While I kept a running total on the drive info display, I calculated mileage using odometer and fuel receipts. I counted only the highway mileage. The only city mileage included was from the interstate to the gas station or motel (1 stay for each leg of the trip). I did not practice any hyper-mileage techniques and even went out of my way to avoid drafting semi trucks.

At the end of the trip, I punched the numbers into the calculator and had a composite mileage of 51.2 mpg. WOW! Climbing mountains, no hyper-mile technique, driving the speed limit in the West (75 mph for about 2/3 of the trip) and with the A/C on. If that isn't a real world cross country test, I don't know what is.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

So with hypermiling techniques and slower speeds the Cruze CTD (ECO-D) should be able to manage 900 miles on a tank. 900/16 is 56.25 MPG.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> So with hypermiling techniques and slower speeds the Cruze CTD (ECO-D) should be able to manage 900 miles on a tank. 900/16 is 56.25 MPG.


I think it's only a matter of time with the perfect storm of fuel quality, air temp, wind direction, terrain, and driver skill/determination that it happens. I'm not patient enough to be that guy, but I'm rooting for it! 

If someone tunes their car up, I say it's no problem!


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

I would guess more if a 6mt becomes availibile


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

RollinOn18s said:


> I would guess more if a 6mt becomes availibile


If that happens I'll be rooting for the 1k mile tank.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

62.5 MPG??? That's what a 1,000 mile tank would take.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

RollinOn18s said:


> I would guess more if a 6mt becomes availibile





Blue Angel said:


> If that happens I'll be rooting for the 1k mile tank.


If that happens I'm buying one.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

obermd said:


> 62.5 MPG??? That's what a 1,000 mile tank would take.


If I can get a 60 MPG tank out of an Eco MT, SOMEBODY could surely get a 63 MPG tank out of a TD manual, even if it was only rated at the same 46 MPG Hwy as the automatic model.

Check this guy out... he got over 2000 miles out of a single tank in a Dodge Cummins 2500. Sure, it's a 35 gallon fill, but it's also a 3/4 ton truck!

Double kilotank: 2,009.6 mi on one 35 gal tank ('07 Dodge Ram 2500 quad cab) - Fuel Economy, Hypermiling, EcoModding News and Forum - EcoModder.com


----------

